# shimano ultegra 6500 sti shifter user manual



## by666 (Mar 22, 2004)

can i find it online, if so whats the address? does anyone have a email address for shimano. i cant find it on their site.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

ST-6500 tech docs have been removed from the Shimano site. Tech docs for the ST-6510 Ultegra shifters are at this link. Scroll down to "ST Dual Control Levers."

http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdoc...<>ast_id=1408474395181679&bmUID=1204036498490

The mechanical/cosmetic changes from ST-6500 to ST-6510 were minor, so the ST-6510 tech docs should do unless you're looking for some very specific Flight Deck information.

The top level for Shimano is this http://bike.shimano.com/ Click on the "Technical" tab for all tech docs.


----------

